# Been Busy...



## Sprung (May 30, 2015)

Well, not exactly busy in the shop. I've been busy with a lot of other things, but have managed to get some pens done lately - especially some last minute that my wife wanted me to make for us to give as graduation and confirmation gifts this year. Here's a few of them.

The new all chrome Caballero from Smitty's Pen Works. (Same as as Jr. Gent I. Smitty's just released a version in both Chrome and GoldTi that replaces the black portions with portions that match the rest of the plating on the kit.) I really like the look of the all chrome in this kit. Blank is "Pretty & Pink" Acrylic I bought from Exotic Blanks.





Some Bolt Actions - one of these I posted previously (the segmented one), but I was getting a group shot of what I had available to post on my Facebook page.

Left to Right:
-Gunmetal Bolt Action with Mesquite Burl
-Gunmetal Bolt Action with Chittum Burl
-Chrome Bolt Action with Red, White, & Blue Acrylic
-Chrome Bolt Action with Crosscut Flamed Boxelder, segmented with Gaboon Ebony and Aluminum

In Front:
-Gunmetal Mini Bolt Action with Cherry Burl





All Chrome Caballero with York Gum Burl





Chrome Atrax with Cholla cast with purple resin - blank is from @Final Strut

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tclem (May 30, 2015)

Good looking pens

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (May 30, 2015)

all great looking pens, especially like the Caballero with York Gum Burl, that's a stunning wood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 31, 2015)

They all look great Matt !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 31, 2015)

Super work Matt!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (May 31, 2015)

They all look great from here.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 31, 2015)

Nice work Matt

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 31, 2015)

Good looking stuff Matt!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 31, 2015)

Great collection! That pink one must be a favorite for the ladies! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (May 31, 2015)

Thanks, everyone! I've got another batch of pens I'll be working on here and there over the next month, but I also won't be on the lathe a ton this summer as I've got some furniture projects to tackle.



Nature Man said:


> That pink one must be a favorite for the ladies!



I'm sure it will be, at least I hope it will be - I do have another blank I plan to make into another one of these pens sometime. This one was a high school graduation gift for a young lady from our church.


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 2, 2015)

Matt I dont know how I missed these. These all look great! I really like that pink one and the cholla cactus one. I think Id keep that cholla for myself LOL

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 2, 2015)

Bean_counter said:


> I think Id keep that cholla for myself LOL



Most likely I will be! I now write with fountain pens exclusively, so I've been thinking about swapping out the rollerball nib section for a fountain pen section and putting it into rotation. Right now I have three pens inked with three different colors - and they all see good use.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 2, 2015)

good stuff there matt

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

